# Guinness Special Offer: Radio ad giving a free rugby jersey?



## onekeano (24 Feb 2006)

Thought I heard on the radio an ad for special offer buying Guiness where they were giving a free rugby jersey - anyone any idea if this is current?

Roy


----------



## TarfHead (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Guinness Special Offer?*

AFAIK - buy a slab of canned Guinness (24 cans) and get a 'free' Guinness rugby-style jersey


----------



## ClubMan (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Guinness Special Offer?*

For some reason _Guinness _sounds less appealing when it's described as being served in "slabs".


----------



## onekeano (25 Feb 2006)

*Re: Guinness Special Offer?*

Thanks lads - off to get a slab before the match!

Roy


----------



## brodiebabe (25 Feb 2006)

*Re: Guinness Special Offer?*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> For some reason _Guinness _sounds less appealing when it's described as being served in "slabs".


 
I prefer to use the term a "tray" of Guinness. Saw the Guinness Rugby shirt on display inthe Dunnes offie. It looks nice, but it is the short sleeved one.


----------



## onekeano (25 Feb 2006)

*Re: Guinness Special Offer?*

Yep......brrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Hic! for REAL men only.

Roy


----------



## Red (9 Dec 2009)

*Re: Guinness Special Offer?*

Realise that this is an old thread but wondering does anyone know if there are any special offers still out there of cases of 24 cans of Guiness for in & around €25.

Missed out on the offer in Dunnes last week. Went in at weekend and the price is back up to €42.


----------



## Red (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: Guinness Special Offer?*

Saw a tray in Superquinn for €36   - €1.50 a can.
Anyone selling them for any cheaper ??


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: Guinness Special Offer?*

I thought I saw somewhere that supervalu were doing a similar offer to dunnes but can't find evidence now, might be worth popping into one if you've one nearby.


----------



## New-Red (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: Guinness Special Offer?*



brodiebabe said:


> I prefer to use the term a "tray" of Guinness. Saw the Guinness Rugby shirt on display inthe Dunnes offie. It looks nice, but it is the short sleeved one.


 
haha, Tray, slab, crate, wheel-barrow... All sounds good!! 

Is the rugby shirt really decent looking?  Seems like a fairly good offer if so!   Need to get a few "trays" for the crimbo, so a few tops chucked in would seem fairly worthwhile.


----------



## Leo (12 Dec 2009)

*Re: Guinness Special Offer?*



New-Red said:


> Is the rugby shirt really decent looking?  Seems like a fairly good offer if so!   Need to get a few "trays" for the crimbo, so a few tops chucked in would seem fairly worthwhile.



That post is 3 years old!


----------



## foxylady (14 Dec 2009)

*Re: Guinness Special Offer?*



dereko1969 said:


> I thought I saw somewhere that supervalu were doing a similar offer to dunnes but can't find evidence now, might be worth popping into one if you've one nearby.


 
Supervalu had them for 27.50 for a tray.


----------

